# convert wood fireplace to gas fireplace



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

brisk said:


> and take all the bricks off and replace em with marble. I know this is not an easy job, I need hire licensed people to install the fireplace, and I will install the marble myself. my question, anyone has done this before? what is the cost to convert a wood to gas? how do I cut the marble?
> 
> the first pic is the wood fireplace, the second photo is the one i want to build.
> 
> thanks


 
Why not just go over the brick with the marble?

How far is the nearest gas line for the new gas fireplace?

Does this chimney vent any other appliance? furnace, water heater...?

You will need to have a gas line run and maybe an electric line for some gas fireplaces (electronic ignition).

The insert and install of the insert may range around 1,500 - 2,500 depending on the model you choose. May need a flue liner if it is not a direct vent model.

Then factor in the marble and any other items.


----------



## ifireplace (Jun 17, 2008)

I would not recommended gas fireplace. it can create problem sometimes. You have to keep children away from it. if can contact expert for it..


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree that you definately need to have a fireplace expert evaluate your chimney. I see much less hazard with a gas unit than I do with a woodburning unit. Keeping kids away from it applies to both however. :huh:

You could do the marble yourself (tiles). A good wetsaw will cut it. 

The gas plumbing and work on the actual fireplace needs to be done by a professional. Running gas to the unit could get rather involved.


----------

